

Google: Changes Coming To G+ This Week - mindcrime
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9218303/Google_Changes_coming_to_Google_this_week

======
joebadmo
Changes I'm looking forward to:

* Integration with Google Reader.

* Group chat (why is Huddle a mobile-only function?).

* Photo/screen-sharing (like the youtube sharing) in Hangouts.

* More granular control (I'd like to see my stream minus the Following Circle, since that's all the people I actually know or have met IRL).

* Finer control over UI (I'd like to be able to see my Following Circle with the comments collapsed by default, so it's easier to scan for content).

* "Places" (blog post: [http://blog.byjoemoon.com/post/7072771434/a-new-metaphor-for...](http://blog.byjoemoon.com/post/7072771434/a-new-metaphor-for-social-networking))

Just off the top of my head.

~~~
antihero
It'd be awesome if they could integrate it with Calendar for events/RSVPs etc.

------
jeffclark
_"There should be a private messaging option in G+," said another user._

Love this. There is a private messaging option (it's email) but people are
trying to replicate Facebook with a Google logo on it.

Will that help or hinder it's growth?

~~~
rwolf
Not only that, but you can make a post that has only one recipient. Private
messaging is a special case of "I can send this post to specific recipients."
Facebook's private messages exist as a separate thing in part because of how
hard it is to control the audience of your Facebook posts.

~~~
kelnos
Except there's no good 'record' of private posts you've received. If someone
sent me something a week ago that I want to refer to, it's a bitch to find it
again. This is why I'd rather see some gmail integration, essentially Facebook
messages backed by your real gmail account, but with a simpler, prettier
frontend integrated into G+ when you just want to fire off quick messages
without context switching out of G+.

~~~
rwolf
Sounds like a search problem. A thousand +1s for adding search.

------
FilterJoe
I'd like to see:

* filtering options for the main stream - at the very least be able to choose circles to include/exclude

* a "muted" stream (then I'll quickly mute the 90+% of the stream I find of little interest - but can still access or unmute if I want to)

* Something similar to facebook groups. I know this can be done elsewhere (Facebook Groups, Ning, reddit, etc.) but Google+ has the potential to integrate small groups into my daily workflow. More importantly, there are many people I know only because of a specific interest - and I'd like to only interact with them on that specific interest.

All 3 of these specific suggestions are under the same umbrella: reduce noise
while engaging in more meaningful conversation and information sharing on
topics I care about.

------
pilif
I would love to be able to flag a post as public but also only make it appear
in specific circles streams.

My Google+ followers are mostly migrated from Twitter and they are mostly
technical users with a lot of JS background.

This means I don't want to spam them with "funny" pictures or one-off comments
about strange stuff, maybe even local to where I live. I DO want to post that
stuff to my coworkers though as they are at least moderately interested and
posting it to Google+ is less annoying than email for all of us.

I can already limit these posts to the "Coworkers" circle, but that means that
the post is now not public any more. People looking at my profile don't see
it. I can't link it directly and when a recipient decides to reshare, they get
a (otherwise well-meaning) warning, even though the post is totally non-
private - I just didn't want to spam my JS followers with that.

This is a shame because with Google+, I finally found an outlet where I can
post stuff for the various groups of people without spamming others.

------
wccrawford
They aren't saying what changes, just that there will be changes? To a product
that isn't launched yet?

Isn't that a bit of non-news?

~~~
bonch
Yes, but since sites like Hacker News have been dutifully advertising Google+
non-stop since it came out, Google can release non-news and have it covered
like it's news.

------
john2x
Not sure how it would look, but lately I've been seeing blog-type posts on G+
pages, so it would be cool to see support for Markdown-like syntax.

------
hfaber
> "There should be a private messaging option in G+," said another user.

Isn't that what email is for?

~~~
eam
Yes, I think you're right. Google just needs to integrate it better with
gmail, possibly add a mail icon on the users' page and when clicked the user
can be taken into the gmail interface.

------
lists
"'It would also be great if I could put circles within circles,' wrote one
user.

This would be pretty mega. Covers A LOT of bases.

------
pradeepbheron
Welcome to All Changes.........

